# Buc-ee's TC is awesome!



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Just got a VIP tour of the Texas City Buc-ee's and it is awesome. It will be a one stop shop for the fishermen and beach goers for sure. Very cool place and the way it's is set up is perfect for the area.


----------



## rsw1013 (Jun 12, 2013)

are they still looking at a may 5th opening?


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

10-4 that


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Love me some Buc-ee's. Can't wait to visit the TC one. Two stories....

1) Was visiting the folks in Florida and on the return somewhere in the panhandle of Florida on I-10 there was a hugh billboard that said... _Buc-ee's 755 miles.  _(milage number may be wrong but it was something like that... you get the point.)

2) Sister was visiting her husbands folks in Waco and stopped in Houston to see me before heading back to Florida. She said something about us Texans doing everything big. I asked her what she meant and she said "You have the biggest Fxxxxxx gas stations". I just started laughing and said you must of filled up at Buc-ee's in Waller.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Dukman said:


> Love me some Buc-ee's. Can't wait to visit the TC one. Two stories....
> 
> 1) Was visiting the folks in Florida and on the return somewhere in the panhandle of Florida on I-10 there was a hugh billboard that said... _Buc-ee's 755 miles.  _(milage number may be wrong but it was something like that... you get the point.)
> 
> 2) Sister was visiting her husbands folks in Waco and stopped in Houston to see me before heading back to Florida. She said something about us Texans doing everything big. I asked her what she meant and she said "You have the biggest Fxxxxxx gas stations". I just started laughing and said you must of filled up at Buc-ee's in Waller.


You will not be disappointed. It is different from the others with different merchandise to appeal more to the location and clientele.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Live bait would be awesome, lol. No really!!!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I know they will be stocked up with Gulf Coast Waders... Just knowing that tells me that this store is going to be [email protected]$$


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hoo's next. Do you work for bucees by chance? Just have to ask.. Bucees is awesome the way. But woody's is better. 


-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Stuckey's. Bucee's. Anyone see the parallel? I live about a mile from the Bastrop Bucees. I've been a couple of times for the novelty of it, but it's not a place for locals. It's a traveler destination. There are no bargains at Bucees other than ice and gas. Everything else is priced at a premium. 

I'll stay in the left lane when passing the TC Bucees on my way to the bay house. Not a hater, just not worth the hassle IMO.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

When the kids are on board, it's going to add 30 minutes to our drive to Tiki.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Lat22 said:


> When the kids are on board, it's going to add 30 minutes to our drive to Tiki.


And an extra 50$$$

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Gottagofishin said:


> Stuckey's. Bucee's. Anyone see the parallel? I live about a mile from the Bastrop Bucees. I've been a couple of times for the novelty of it, but it's not a place for locals. It's a traveler destination. There are no bargains at Bucees other than ice and gas. Everything else is priced at a premium.
> 
> I'll stay in the left lane when passing the TC Bucees on my way to the bay house. Not a hater, just not worth the hassle IMO.


Nothing wrong with that. I normally just stop for ice and gas.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Gottagofishin said:


> Stuckey's. Bucee's. Anyone see the parallel? I live about a mile from the Bastrop Bucees. I've been a couple of times for the novelty of it, but it's not a place for locals. It's a traveler destination. There are no bargains at Bucees other than ice and gas. Everything else is priced at a premium.
> 
> I'll stay in the left lane when passing the TC Bucees on my way to the bay house. Not a hater, just not worth the hassle IMO.


You will be making a mistake if you like tackle just sayin


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

They will have a big frozen bait section for the inshore and offshore guys


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

dont think kaylin and I wont make the drive for a Hippo in the mornings, even though they are a competitor for my Ice machine lol.

Gota love breakfast at buccees, other than that.. ist just an overinflated gas station for me....

of course, with hippos come weigh gain lol


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

HOO'S NEXT said:


> You will not be disappointed. It is different from the others with different merchandise to appeal more to the location and clientele.


They gonna sell Schlitz? 32 oz King Cobra?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> I'll stay in the left lane when passing the TC Bucees on my way to the bay house. Not a hater, just not worth the hassle IMO.


Good. One less person in line in front of me.


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

I am looking forward to it, Perfect stop in the morning after I get the boat out of storage. 

I am also hoping their diesel prices are like the one in Luling. I paid 3.38 a couple of weeks ago when I went to San Antonio.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ok, 
*Buc-ee's fans*

* Buc-ee's set for 6 a.m. opening on Wednesday *

Posted: Tuesday, May 6, 2014 12:30 pm

TEXAS CITY -- The Beaver is ready to go. The 69,000-square-foot Buc-ee's Travel Center is set to open Wednesday at 6 a.m.
City officials said it is the most anticipated business opening since Tanger Outlets opened about two years ago.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

roundman said:


> ok,
> *Buc-ee's fans*
> 
> * Buc-ee's set for 6 a.m. opening on Wednesday *
> ...


haha heck ya, I'll be there getting a cup of coffee, can always tell a good gas station from how well their coffee is!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

The main draw are their clean bathrooms.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Will they be open 24 hours a day? I will be driving by there around 515am


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

People Watching at its best....Parking Lot Follies so get your cameras ready.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Huntnfish said:


> Will they be open 24 hours a day? I will be driving by there around 515am


----------



## StevieB (Jul 28, 2009)

*Diesel*

Anybody know what the price of diesel is there?
Hopefully it will be a lot lower than anywhere else close by.:clover:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Huntnfish said:


> Will they be open 24 hours a day? I will be driving by there around 515am


FAQ
Store Hours 
Q: What are your store hours?

A: _All Buc-eeâ€™s are open 24 hours a day, 365 days a year._


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i wish the NB bucees had an area you could sit and have a beer with a sammich and people watch. it's getting crazy in there now that summer started. a pack of Asian(?) tourist were walking around filming everything with these giant iPads last time i was in there. stay away from the gift and novelty stuff and hands down, no one no where can compete with their gas, beer, food, ice, drinks.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^^Pop the tailgate down.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Do they have any fire pits for sale?


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Anybody know what the price of diesel is there?
> Hopefully it will be a lot lower than anywhere else close by.:clover:









couldn't believe it when I saw it lol had to get gas when I did, also snapped a few pics while I was inside, this place is AWESOME, and they have a bigger corky, tidal surge, and chicken boy selection than academy could ever dream of, I might just shop here instead of academy now, and every time I snapped a pic, the employees would throw up their hands and say yay haha, also iwitness news was here!












































Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Its gonna be my favorite Bucee's


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

even had a game warden there today! haha also bought a cup of coffe, was pretty good, definitely going to come back!


























and all my fellow chivers will appreciate this!








Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Won Hunglo said:


> Do they have any fire pits for sale?


Yes they do! right out front, I'll take a pic in a minute, just got done filling up, this parking lot is HUGE

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Won Hunglo said:


> Do they have any fire pits for sale?











Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

TheRooster said:


> Yes they do! right out front, I'll take a pic in a minute, just got done filling up, this parking lot is HUGE
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


I think he meant an actual fire pit...like you sit around and drink beer. Those are smokers.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

jtupper said:


> I think he meant an actual fire pit...like you sit around and drink beer. Those are smokers.


Oh haha my bad, I'm a yankee so to me that is a fire pit, sorry haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

TheRooster;9011234 this place is AWESOME said:


> Nice selection, and the prices are definitely lower than anywhere else


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Also I am pretty sure they have actual fire pits, at least they did when I toured the store a couple weeks ago.:cheers:


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like they have a better fishing section than Academy but that place is going to be a mad house on the weekends!


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> They gonna sell Schlitz? 32 oz King Cobra?


Have you seen the homesites behind it? I doubt that is a "40" kind of neighborhood..:biggrin:

Now the tourists, that may be another story.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

workorfish said:


> Have you seen the homesites behind it? I doubt that is a "40" kind of neighborhood..:biggrin:
> 
> Now the tourists, that may be another story.


I will say this, I saw alot of tumble weaves rolling in the parking lot haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## StevieB (Jul 28, 2009)

*Thanks Rooster*

Diesel at 40 cents less than what I have been paying elsewhere.
I will stop by there today after work and fill up!:biggrin:


----------



## Remington (Aug 9, 2010)

So the Buccees in Luling specializes in hunting stuff, the Texas City store has tons of nice fishing stuff..... Does that mean the new Baytown store is going to stock their shelves with crab traps and giant spinning reels on a two piece surf rod for all the San Jacinto River Bridge fisherman?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^^ Gonna be all drag racing related stuff. :slimer:


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I'll take three bags of Chicken boyz, 2 slick stringers , two top dogs and a gallon of pickled quail eggs, a Texas star for the man cave, a buccees cooler,6 bags of ice, a chip beef sammich, A coke zero, and Beaver nuggets. 

And a picture of that poor lil man,cleaning the turd bomb area!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*That funny rat ther....*



Remington said:


> So the Buccees in Luling specializes in hunting stuff, the Texas City store has tons of nice fishing stuff..... Does that mean the new Baytown store is going to stock their shelves with crab traps and giant spinning reels on a two piece surf rod for all the San Jacinto River Bridge fisherman?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about cane poles,minnows and tacos. We need a few more taquireas in the area. Baytown Bucees on I-10 will give the cops a good place to take breaks when they aren't chasing the bad guys going east and the money going west...


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Remington said:


> So the Buccees in Luling specializes in hunting stuff, the Texas City store has tons of nice fishing stuff..... Does that mean the new Baytown store is going to stock their shelves with crab traps and giant spinning reels on a two piece surf rod for all the San Jacinto River Bridge fisherman?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They will also have jon boats, frozen ********** and crawfish pots and burners.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Chit I might have to drive off the island to shop and buy gas!!! Take my gf on a date to the "beaver"


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

love me some...beaver nuggets


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

RedXCross said:


> I'll take three bags of Chicken boyz, 2 slick stringers , two top dogs and a gallon of pickled quail eggs, a Texas star for the man cave, a buccees cooler,6 bags of ice, a chip beef sammich, A coke zero, and Beaver nuggets.


AND some parts to a Mustang GT!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Texxan1 said:


> dont think kaylin and I wont make the drive for a Hippo in the mornings, even though they are a competitor for my Ice machine lol.
> 
> Gota love breakfast at buccees, other than that.. ist just an overinflated gas station for me....
> 
> of course, with hippos come weigh gain lol


What the heck is a "hippo"???


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> What the heck is a "hippo"???


*Buc-Ee's - Breakfast Taco Hippo With Eggs, Bacon, Beans, Potato,Cheese*


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

roundman said:


> *Buc-Ee's - Breakfast Taco Hippo With Eggs, Bacon, Beans, Potato,Cheese*


Sounds like a heart attack... In a good way though! LOL


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

roundman said:


> *Buc-Ee's - Breakfast Taco Hippo With Eggs, Bacon, Beans, Potato,Cheese*


It's Goood, tho I have to use a fork....can't unhinge my jaw that far


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

LOVE the new Buc-ees! Among everything else they carry Mr. Zog's Sex Wax! What I not to love?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Beaver Aplin was on the radio up here this morning during drive time...expanding into the DFW market, including one on I-35W out by the speedway, in addition to the one already announced east of town in Terrell. The one in Madisonville is enlarging....never have seen a line at the checkouts, but getting a parking place has become a problem there. Good on the LJackson boys for hitting on a goldmine! They're doing it right!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

buc-ees I can pay 5.00 for a samich but is itgood


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> What the heck is a "hippo"???


They have the Rhino now as well, give that one a shot if you have a chance.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

JimG said:


> LOVE the new Buc-ees! Among everything else they carry Mr. Zog's Sex Wax! What I not to love?


 Yes I googled it. Good info there. It would be BAD to misuse the "Sex Wax". Could lead to some terrible chafing, then you would need some "Monkey Butt".


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Went and checked out the new Buc-ees Sunday. Spent almost an hour there. ha
Didn't see any fire pits for whoever was asking


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I checked it out on Saturday morning, but I was in a rush, so I didn't get a chance to do much browsing. I'm sure I'll be back. It's only about five minutes from the house.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Is the fuel still at the promotional price? I filled up on 3.04/gallon last week.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

I went to walmart down the road for 303.00 and avoid the dumb


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

omgidk said:


> I went to walmart down the road for 303.00 and avoid the dumb
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


if you went to Walmart expecting to avoid the dumb - you made a mistake. 

New Bucees is nice - but I would skip it for the northbound trip. getting out of that parking lot on Saturday afternoon heading back to Houston was a b****


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't shop inside, just took advantage of the cheap gas. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Went there Monday. Gas was 3.06 a gallon. Walked around inside with gf for over an hour. Lots of stuff in the store. A lot of it overpriced, some of it not. No way I would stop there on a weekend though.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

omgidk said:


> I went to walmart down the road for 303.00 and avoid the dumb
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Somebody already beat me to the Walmart and "dumb" comment. You gotta admit, you served up a softball there. :slimer:

I was in and out of Buc-ee's last Wednesday (early afternoon) no problem.

Thanks for the intel capt Dave.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> if you went to Walmart expecting to avoid the dumb - you made a mistake.
> 
> New Bucees is nice - but I would skip it for the northbound trip. getting out of that parking lot on Saturday afternoon heading back to Houston was a b****


Does anybody know if they are going to do anything with the overpass situation there? I agree, I can't imagine what it will be like on the weekends once school is out, trying to head back north.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

The fishing section is headed up by a fellow they hired from Fishing Tackle Unlimited. All top of line stuff. I was surprised. Top clothing lines too. Gas was 3.08 today. Creeping up day by day.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Get some sammiches and have a picnic on the TCD with your best girl. You might even see some Magnificent Frigatebirds


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Stopped in today and the fishing section is pretty impressive and some stuff is discounted. I noticed the following brands:

Norton Lures
Tidal Surge Lures
Chickenboy Lures
Saltwater Assassins
Mid Coast Corks
Lews Reels
Castaway Rods
Corkies
Costa
Hookspit Rods
Yeti

etc.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

atcNick said:


>


Why do you have that beaver on your head?!?!?!

Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like beaver!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Color me impressed


----------



## Croakersmoker94 (Jun 13, 2012)

Won Hunglo said:


> Do they have any fire pits for sale?


Stopped by today and look what I found


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Croakersmoker94 said:


> Stopped by today and look what I found


They aren't cheap, though. Priced at $599.99. I think. Or was it $499.99? I was just there yesterday evening and looked at the price of them, but for some reason I can't remember the exact price. Oh well. I thought they were expensive. Well made, but expensive.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

NaClH2O said:


> They aren't cheap, though. Priced at $599.99. I think. Or was it $499.99? I was just there yesterday evening and looked at the price of them, but for some reason I can't remember the exact price. Oh well. I thought they were expensive. Well made, but expensive.


The price tag in the pic posted lists them at $499. Yowzers! 

So much for getting them cheaper out of season.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

They have smaller ones that are cheaper, at least they did at the first of the year.....
This is where they get them

http://www.wilkesbadasspits.com/PHOTOS.html


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

They'd better chain those suckers up.


----------

